# Dan 3.2 chock work orange SE review



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Well finally got round to giving this a try today however due to a teething 8 month old time was against me so only did the bonnet

The wax smelt as lovely as expected, not quite as oily as the previous version but was extremely easy on and cured in about 5 - 7 mins ish.

The results were excellent and the pics do not do it justice at all as even in the over cast early evening the levels of shine and gloss were simply amazing.

Was a bit of an effort to remove but no more than my bouncers sherbert fizz I put in the wings to test

Would I pay money for this wax???????......a resounding YES

My next project is to clean my mums juke and wax her whole car.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

looks good mate, thanks for the review and glad you liked it. Nice reflections too


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

No probs, gonna do my mums black Juke as I imagine it will look really good on hers too


----------

